# Lager für Rocky Moutain Flatline?



## thilo94 (4. November 2010)

Hallo liebe IBC - User,

Jezt wo das miese wetter anfängt will ich meinen rahmen neue lager für die nächste saisong verpassen nur wo bekomme ich sie her??
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen 

Gruß Thilo


----------



## oBATMANo (4. November 2010)

die Lager haben auf der Dichtscheibe (meist blauer oder schwarzer Plastikring) eine Nummer.
Mit dieser Nummer einfach mal bei eBay nach SKF Lager suchen.
Nimm keine billigen Lager.
Auch keine Lager mit Metallabdeckung. Also 2RS oder RS und von RZ oder 2RZ die Finger lassen. RZ Lager haben nur eine Abdeckung aber keine Dichtung.

www.dswaelzlager.de sollte die Lager auch haben
ansonten mal bei http://www.enduroforkseals.com/ gucken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (5. November 2010)

dswälzlager kann ich nur empfehlen  würde dir aber raten ein einpresswerkzeug zu besorgen, oder dir selber eins zu drehen wie meins:


----------



## Flame-Blade (5. November 2010)

Hier schonmal die Nummer...werd mir heute welche bei Ebay bestellen.

Hauptlager (6stück): 6002-2RS
lager der dämpferaufnahme (2stück): 608-2RS
hauptschwingen-drehpunkt (2stück): 3002-2RS


----------



## thilo94 (5. November 2010)

danke an alle 
@ flame blade sind das dan die nummern die ich bestellen kan??

gruß thilo


----------



## thilo94 (5. November 2010)

soo leute ich bezahle jezt für alle 11.96 ist das ok?? 
geschaut habe ich bei www.dswaelzlager.de


----------



## thilo94 (5. November 2010)

hab die teureren noma genommern bezahle jezt um die 32 euro


----------



## Hunter-dirt (5. November 2010)

so um die 12â¬ hab ich damals glaub auch bezahlt... hÃ¤tten voll ausgereicht 

Anmerkung:
wie scho gesagt wurde entweder schaust du auf die Nr. auf den Lager oder es gibt eine Explosionszeichnung auf bikeaction.de, da wird alles aufgelistet was am Rahmen ist auch die StÃ¼ckzahl


----------

